# First Elk harvest with my Bow!



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Last morning of the hunt! LTD!(btw- thank God for Horses!)


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A cow eats as good as a Bull with a stick an string!!!!

Congrats...

John


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Heck yeah man congrats 

Good eating right there Fo sho


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like a nice cow..Congrats


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Incredible congrats


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

that's awesome. congratulations


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations! That's some good eating there.

TH


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

congrats! I want to go on an elk hunt SO bad!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No doubt, that is a rush. Details of the hunt please. The story is usually what gives me the chills.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Was your heart pumpin? I know the answer to that.


----------



## cujo489 (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats, then the work started.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Good job! That elk meat is yummy!


----------

